# Eddie's Coffee Setup



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

My Coffee Journey..

Started off with a Baby Gaggia and small Gaggia grinder... then moved on to Miss Silvia and Rocky grinder..









Now with my musica and Zenith 65E

@MildredM look what the postie brought me today.. thank's to your Inker cup photo's wife loved them


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh wow! It all looks fantastic! Love those cup colour combos


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Inspiration from your good self:good:


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice set up Eddie, nice to see s different machine. How do you find the Musica?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Nice set up Eddie, nice to see s different machine. How do you find the Musica?


Great mate.. still getting to grips with her just about sussed the flushing and volumetrics.. steam is brilliant.

had a lot of help off @stevenh thanks mate:good:


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Very nice set up indeed, do you still use the rocky?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Very nice set up indeed, do you still use the rocky?


 Yea mate I use the rocky for decaf for my wife she can't drink normal coffee


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

eddie57 said:


> Yea mate I use the rocky for decaf for my wife she can't drink normal coffee


Apparently there are some really good ones out there (decaf not wives) have you found any?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Apparently there are some really good ones out there (decaf not wives) have you found any?


yea am liking coffee compass...Sumatra Swiss-Water and I've got their Guatemala Swiss-Water but haven't tried that one yet..

was recommended on here


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

eddie57 said:


> Great mate.. still getting to grips with her just about sussed the flushing and volumetrics.. steam is brilliant.
> 
> had a lot of help off @stevenh thanks mate:good:


Funny enough Eddie I had the baby gaggia and mdf grinder also as my previous set up, made some nice coffees with them. What do you think of volumetrics? I love this feature.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Funny enough Eddie I had the baby gaggia and mdf grinder also as my previous set up, made some nice coffees with them. What do you think of volumetrics? I love this feature.


I really like that you can just hit the button and then steam your milk..


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lovely setup!


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

Lovely setup, genuinely think the musical will be a timeless classic in terms of design. Maybe one day haha can but dream


----------

